# My "other ride"



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here is my 1984 Tomos Silver Bullet. This is always an option for when those gas prices sky-rocket!

*Information









Speedometer (dusty, isn't it?)









Front









Side









Rear (fear this!)









Side (closeup)







*

LOL, how you like my NAWSSSS sticker? This bike was made the very same month/year I was born (April '84). What does everyone think?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

A whopping 40mph! lol The NOS sticker should give it some more "go".


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

put like a honda er kawasaki 250cc engine in there, n you might make it to work before noon 

no, but seriously, if you added a v-tech sticker, you should get there by 10:45


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

:jawdrop: Post Some Times


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Daammmnn!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL, I took her for a spin today. I love this thing!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide ride it (in the middle of the night with a mask on) haha jk


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Funny. But seriously, this thing is pretty damn fun to cruise around on. I'll ride anything that goes 40mph in the open-air w/out me having to do any work. Plus, this thing was given to me to my grandfather so it has some sentimental value to it.


----------

